# which size I should chsso for burton imperial?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Jerry said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a question about the size of Bruton Imperial.
> I used to wear US 10.5 sneakers, and *my last boot was US 10 Thirtytwo binary boa.*Can anyone give me some advice about which size I should choose for Burton Imperial boots?
> Because it's hard for me to find a store to try it on at this moment.
> ...


whats wrong with your 32 binary boas...ime they are great boots...if they are working for you ... why switch....

otherwise I know nothing about imperials


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> whats wrong with your 32 binary boas...ime they are great boots...if they are working for you ... why switch....
> 
> otherwise I know nothing about imperials


I second this - I have 32 Binarys and they are sweet boots. I'm sticking with them. Once you find that boot that fits your foot and your needs - hell there is no letting it go!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jerry said:


> Can anyone give me some advice about which size I should choose for Burton Imperial boots?
> Because it's hard for me to find a store to try it on at this moment.


Know way of knowing without trying them on. Even in the right size they might not be the right "fit" for you, so your odds of getting it right without trying them on first is really low. I'd go for the extra effort of finding a place that has some, or order online with a store that has a good return policy.

HEEL LIFT SUCKS


----------



## Jerry (Oct 31, 2014)

The only thing wrong with my 32 binary boa is the size...
I tried both size 10 &10.5, then I choose 10.5.
But after one season... I just realized it's too big for me...
That's why I wrote 'I wore size 10 in 32 boots...'

I know the best way is try the boots by myself,
so....
will try some other ways to find the right boots.

Thanks for all your reply!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton shrinks the outside of the boots so that they are less bulky, less toe catch etc. 

Inside sizing is the same. 

None of this matters, it's all all about the fit. Don't just try them for a second, walk around the store for a while, see how the boot feels over time.


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a pair of *Burton Fiend Ltd Size 10.5* For sale if your interested.


----------



## Foggygoggles (Dec 4, 2012)

Jerry said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a question about the size of Bruton Imperial.
> I used to wear US 10.5 sneakers, and my last boot was US 10 Thirtytwo binary boa.
> Can anyone give me some advice about which size I should choose for Burton Imperial boots?
> ...


I tried the Imperial, Ion and SLX last week, I take a size 10.5 US in sneakers and made a huge mistake in 2013 in getting size 9.5 Ions, expecting them to pack out like boots have always done, which they haven't after 60 plus days of riding.
So fitting - size 10 Ion, crazy pain on the outside top of my foot after about 10 mins of wear, size 11 - way too big. Size 10.5, perfect, toes lightly touching but don't when in a proper stance, no pain after 15 mins.
Size 10 Imperials fit me even smaller than the 10 Ions, immediate pain, didn't try an 11 in these because for me they felt way too stiff as a boot in general (shop assistant didn't agree, but each to their own). In the 10, I had a lot of toe curl, maybe more than half a centimeter.
Size 10 SLX fit slightly bigger than the Imperial but still marginally smaller than the Ion. Size 10.5, again very slightly more snug than the same size Ion.
I guess it depends on how much room you usually have in your size 10.5 sneakers. I am right at the max in that size, even after they pack out a bit (DCs and Elements anyway).
The Burton boots seem to be closer to true to size now with little to no pack out occurring, allowing of course for the various boot designs that end up with a very slightly different fit. From what I saw, the Imperials definitely fit smaller than the Ion and SLX.
I would be slow to recommend whether to go for 10.5 or 11 in the Imperials, but I definitely wouldn't go lower than 10.5 anyway if I were you.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Foggygoggles said:


> I tried the Imperial, Ion and SLX last week, I take a size 10.5 US in sneakers and made a huge mistake in 2013 in getting size 9.5 Ions, expecting them to pack out like boots have always done, which they haven't after 60 plus days of riding.
> So fitting - size 10 Ion, crazy pain on the outside top of my foot after about 10 mins of wear, size 11 - way too big. Size 10.5, perfect, toes lightly touching but don't when in a proper stance, no pain after 15 mins.
> Size 10 Imperials fit me even smaller than the 10 Ions, immediate pain, didn't try an 11 in *these because for me they felt way too stiff as a boot in general (shop assistant didn't agree, but each to their own). *In the 10, I had a lot of toe curl, maybe more than half a centimeter.
> Size 10 SLX fit slightly bigger than the Imperial but still marginally smaller than the Ion. Size 10.5, again very slightly more snug than the same size Ion.
> ...


You realise that both the SLX and the imperial aren't as stiff as the ion. If it's the ion you're going for its a pretty stiff boot. I rode them last week and they are definitely stiffer than imperials...


----------



## Foggygoggles (Dec 4, 2012)

Ya, I know the rating from Burton says that but for some reason the Ions feel like they have a greater range of movement for me than the Imperials. As I said, the shop assistant spent 10 mins on the same point trying to convince me otherwise. Maybe the Ions just suit my foot shape better or something. The Imperials felt very restrictive to me, leaving aside the small size, more the design of the boot itself. What works for me may not work for you and vice-versa. What I can tell you is that my 2013 Ions became soft very quickly and the 2015 right foot one I tried in the shop was already way softer than the left in the same box, so I think the quick softening trend of the Ions still continues. I didn't get the impression that the Imperials would soften that quickly.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

Foggygoggles said:


> Ya, I know the rating from Burton says that but for some reason the Ions feel like they have a greater range of movement for me than the Imperials. As I said, the shop assistant spent 10 mins on the same point trying to convince me otherwise. Maybe the Ions just suit my foot shape better or something. The Imperials felt very restrictive to me, leaving aside the small size, more the design of the boot itself. What works for me may not work for you and vice-versa. What I can tell you is that my 2013 Ions became soft very quickly and the 2015 right foot one I tried in the shop was already way softer than the left in the same box, so I think the quick softening trend of the Ions still continues. I didn't get the impression that the Imperials would soften that quickly.


You do much freestyle in your ions?
Worried I'll have no ankle flexion in them, hence I'm considering imperial/slx

I agree that the ions just fit and feel better than the imperial. Step up in comfort. I think that comfort may be misinterpreted as feeling less stiff.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Foggygoggles said:


> I tried the Imperial, Ion and SLX last week, I take a size 10.5 US in sneakers and made a huge mistake in 2013 in getting size 9.5 Ions, expecting them to pack out like boots have always done, which they haven't after 60 plus days of riding.
> So fitting - size 10 Ion, crazy pain on the outside top of my foot after about 10 mins of wear, size 11 - way too big. Size 10.5, perfect, toes lightly touching but don't when in a proper stance, no pain after 15 mins.
> Size 10 Imperials fit me even smaller than the 10 Ions, immediate pain, didn't try an 11 in these because for me they felt way too stiff as a boot in general (shop assistant didn't agree, but each to their own). In the 10, I had a lot of toe curl, maybe more than half a centimeter.
> Size 10 SLX fit slightly bigger than the Imperial but still marginally smaller than the Ion. Size 10.5, again very slightly more snug than the same size Ion.
> ...


this is a perfect example of feet shape. I wear a 10.5 sneaker, my foot measures an exact 10.5 or 27.3mm. I tried on 9.5, 10, 10.5 and 11 imperials and bought 10's. wearing them right now. Foggygoogles has the same size foot, but his toes curled in 10's, mine fit perfect. If I wore thick socks, the 10's are too small for me and my toes hurt after 10 minutes, but with thin socks they fit perfect. also, I have 3rd party insoles in mine for more arch support. they are th e ones the board shop sells. The 10.5's felt fine also, but I was afraid they'd pack out even a little and then my foot would be slipping around.

I haven't got to ride in them yet. 

buy a 10 and 10.5 from evo and return one.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

jdang said:


> You do much freestyle in your ions?
> Worried I'll have no ankle flexion in them, hence I'm considering imperial/slx
> 
> I agree that the ions just fit and feel better than the imperial. Step up in comfort. I think that comfort may be misinterpreted as feeling less stiff.


I with the imperials came with the imprint 4 liner. My left foot morton toe can feel the seam distinctly on my imprint 3 liners.


----------



## Foggygoggles (Dec 4, 2012)

jdang said:


> You do much freestyle in your ions?
> Worried I'll have no ankle flexion in them, hence I'm considering imperial/slx
> 
> I agree that the ions just fit and feel better than the imperial. Step up in comfort. I think that comfort may be misinterpreted as feeling less stiff.


I only hit jumps, no rails (always afraid of ending my season early) and in the Ions I've had absolutely no issues whatsoever.
The Ions have incredible ankle flexion and the canted footbed gets you in a naturally good stance for jumping, buttering etc. Or at least that's what I found.
Personally, after about 10 days riding the Ions felt super soft to me, but strangely still very supportive when carving. The 2013 ones were perfect for everything I do, including powder. I wouldn't worry about picking boots for one thing over another, all boots soften after a while, so unless you go to the absolute extreme level of stiffness like a Driver-X, any mid range stiffness boot will handle anything you throw at them.
The only way to go is to try both the Ion and the Imperial and see which suits you better. As I mentioned in a previous post, I found the Imperials more restrictive than the Ion, but that could be a personal foot shape thing, as Augie mentioned.
Now that I'm older and actually have a bit of cash from time to time, I went for the SLX (10.5 US) this year since people say they hold their flex better. I'm not into putting myself through the torture of buying new boots every year..prefer to noodle boots out to the last, then replace.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

Foggygoggles said:


> jdang said:
> 
> 
> > You do much freestyle in your ions?
> ...


So you guys are totally right about the shape of the boot fitting different feet. 

I went ahead and ordered the 2014 SLX in a size 10 in a massive sale. I'm a 10 in normal shoes but in the ion I can comfortably wear a 9.5. Haven't bought the ion cos worries it's too stiff. 

The SLX fit my feet horribly. Really horribly. I've never had this much heel lift in any boot. The length is definately right but I get 2 inches of heel lift if I rock onto my tip toes. 
Think my heel may be too wide and isn't sliding in there properly. 

Also, personally I feel they are stiffer than the ion right out of the box. Also definately feel heavier/clunkier. 

Goes to show not to trust the manufacturer BS!


----------

